# L-M



## Lisamarie (May 6, 2015)

What have you guys found to be the best way to texture over paneling?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

No, no, no. 


️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

There isn't a best way. Remove and replace.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I did one a little while back where I put 1/4" drywall over the paneling. All depends on the trim situation whether to remove the paneling or overlay. Either way, don't texture over it!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

sounds like something Icerock would try! 36" FF over all the paneling, skim out, then texture!


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

fr8train said:


> sounds like something Icerock would try! 36" FF over all the paneling, skim out, then texture!


lol!


----------



## abcoe524 (May 18, 2015)

paneling is a bitch to take down so what I did took all the trim pieces off it and hung quarter inch sheetrock right over the top then finished and put a orange peel texture on it just make sure you mark your studs before you hang


----------

